# Car Lovers thread



## dimik

Lets have a car thread. Post pics of your car or cars you wish you had!


----------



## Princesspaola21

I'm sure everybody has seen my car a trillion times but oh well...

The day my hood got finished to my satisfaction...




































And my dream car... Well one of them.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dimik

Nice Not feeling yellow to bright but love the car! I would prob go for the purple one!

Here i my dream car ONE DAY it will be mine!


----------



## dimik

My other dream car is an M5. I already have the 550 so im almost there!


----------



## Princesspaola21

One of my friends cars. He actually is the guy that sold me all the aftermarket parts for my car. He just got back from Sema like a week ago...




























Edit I just realized 2 of the pics are pre Sema. The one in the middle is of the car currently. The cars name is Galvatron.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dimik

:love2: That's more like it!


----------



## Princesspaola21

dimik said:


> :love2: That's more like it!


Ya it's got the smaller motor but DAYUM it's nice!!!! It's ALL custom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dimik

need the big motors tho v8 all the way. Wish i had the v10 tho im sure thats a sick ride. I have so much more shit i wana do to my car waiting for the spring.


----------



## Princesspaola21

dimik said:


> need the big motors tho v8 all the way. Wish i had the v10 tho im sure thats a sick ride. I have so much more shit i wana do to my car waiting for the spring.


Oh his is a hemi it's just smaller than mine. I have the big 6.4.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Our '11 Mustang 5.0

















And I'm actually thinking about buying this from a co-worker, '98 and only 74k miles on it. Need something to drive in the winter when the weather gets bad and can't drive the Stang.









ETA: Someday...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

My 4Runner. I love this truck! I am all about Toyota, since I sell parts at a dealership and all


----------



## pitso

View attachment 38017

View attachment 38025


One for fun, the other when I just want to cruise.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis

This would do just fine:
http://www.autowp.ru/pictures/plymouth/gtx/autowp.ru_plymouth_gtx_super_commando_1.jpg

or this:

http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/da/danschmitt/405229D-3.jpg


----------



## redog

Hey sf, my tax guy collects those gtx, rt, roadrunners and a super bee......I drive a 95 chevy pickup :hammer:


----------



## Saint Francis

redog, those darn cars never come down in price...I chased those mopars for about 5 years but couldn't keep up. Love'em though, someday I keep telling myself!!!!


----------



## hashbrown

I raced a alcohol injected charger for years! I've got to dig up some photos but now it's only jeeps for me. T he gray cj is my up to date wheeling rig.


----------



## Saint Francis

Well, you won't see too many chargers do that though LOL


----------



## hashbrown

Saint Francis said:


> Well, you won't see too many chargers do that though LOL


I started crawling because you get a lot more seat time for the money.


----------



## Ebar

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dimik

Looks like a lot of fun hashbrown.

I love Maserati


----------



## dimik

the new Lamborghini Veneno


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

My 08 Altima. Love this car for everything it is but mostly because I paid it off the day I bought it lolol








And of course I gotta rep ABKC


----------



## DickyT

hashbrown said:


> I raced a alcohol injected charger for years! I've got to dig up some photos but now it's only jeeps for me. T he gray cj is my up to date wheeling rig.


Nice rig!!! Gotta love them swampers! I spent the day streaming KoH at work!


----------



## ~StangChick~

tell her what's up Ricky.


----------



## DickyT

^ drool......


----------



## welder

~stangchick~ said:


> tell her what's up ricky.


eh...she'll figger it out! Hehehehe


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I give props where props are due, but i gotta stick up for my lil 4 cylinders for all the broke asses around the world  That car is a beast, man if i could i would get me a grand national


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

at the end of the day nothing on 4 wheels was fast enough and i bought me a Yamaha R6


----------



## welder

Yep, thats one of many. I'm just old i guess. Dont care for the rice burners or fwd on the dragstrip.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

the fwd only went to the track for shits and gigs. that was a freeway car.


----------



## DickyT

12s in a 4 banger is fun...

6-8s is friggin sweet...

But you can't knock the 3-4 range! I went to the Pro Winter Warm up at Moroso a few weeks back!



Ain't your moms Camry


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

that's a whole other kind of speed i've never experienced. that would be frickin sweeeet


----------



## DickyT

If it had not been a test and tune and had been an official event, the last run of the night 3.726 @ 325 would have been world record. If ya ever go, take ear protection. You feel these in your chest when they go. I'll try and get some video up of that last run when I get home. It's still on the phone.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Yeah that's sick, I enjoy watching them at the drags, and the jet car!


----------



## Saint Francis

You really can't explain the sound those top fuelers make...it literally resonates thru your body. It is unlike anything I've ever experienced....no exaggeration. The first time I went to the Nationals in Indy I didn't know what to expect in person. Man was it awesome....the power was unbelievable. I actually don't know how I'd feel about standing next to a dragster at launch...it would probably scare the hell out of me. There is absolutely no way to describe the noise and raw power to someone unless they've been there....tv does not do it justice, no way.

Facts About Top Fuel Dragsters


----------



## DickyT

Saint Francis said:


> You really can't explain the sound those top fuelers make...it literally resonates thru your body. It is unlike anything I've ever experienced....no exaggeration. The first time I went to the Nationals in Indy I didn't know what to expect in person. Man was it awesome....the power was unbelievable. I actually don't know how I'd feel about standing next to a dragster at launch...it would probably scare the hell out of me. There is absolutely no way to describe the noise and raw power to someone unless they've been there....tv does not do it justice, no way.
> 
> Facts About Top Fuel Dragsters


That is the truth! I hadn't been since I was a little kid, and I don't remember that tremor in my chest from back then. They weren't running 300+ then either though...The smell was the same as I remember though, and the watery eyes from the fumes!

I'll always remember now and can't wait to get back to another event. It does literally shake your body to the core.

It's also awesome how close they let you get to the crews and cars. I can;t think of any other form of professional racing where you don't need some high dollar or press pass to get up close to the cars (can touch them kinda close, but don't touch them....eyes only), the drivers stand there and talk to fans, take pics between runs, and the crews were more than happy to answer questions about the mechanics of them.


----------



## Saint Francis

Those events are really fan friendly too. You can walk around and see the crews wrenching on the engines, and sometimes get to talk to a driver him/herself. Most of those drivers aren't that physically imposing......but they have balls the size of church bells. I have a lot of respect for them......and those who do it on 2 wheels are even crazier LOL.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

came across this C7 widebody vette today. Not sure how you guys will feel about it, if this thing was black I think it would look pretty sick


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The paint color is the only thing it had going for it lol


----------



## DickyT

Here is that practice run that would have been a world record had it been an official event.






If you have a good sound system, crank it to 11 and make sure the bass is UP to get as much of the real effect as possible....


----------



## Saint Francis

Awesome! Those engines were just eating up that cool, cool air LOL.


----------



## DickyT

Yeah, it was about 53 degrees. The kinda stuff forced induction loves!


----------



## welder

the 4 wide nats at charlotte is the loudest thing u will ever hear! 

but the t/f and fc are crew chief and clutch race. the pro stock guys have to drive with 1 hand and bang gears with the other.

been around that stuff all my life, and still cant get enuf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DickyT

4 wide? Not only loud, but I bet it shakes the bones!

I was around it as a kid, but had not seen them run live in about 28 years... Let's jus say I'm hooked again and will go back. Moroso is only 90 mins up the road


----------



## welder

yessir,u eat up with good tracs down thar. gainsville,orlando, moroso? Bradenton.
how close ru to Clearwater? got somefolks down thar that I deal with abunch.

greg Anderson and Jason line and the canazzi teams are rite up the road from me.

I still like the old modified classes. miss the hell outta them 4 speeds and 80 lb flywheels. theres a video on here somewhere from 1989 ihra race in ga. lov it lov it.


----------



## Saint Francis

Yeah, but I have the US NATIONALS!!!!


----------



## welder

yep,u do. but its over rated hahaha. been thar also. a whole bunch of preparation and time off and driving and lost 1st round. we was sick, but had a blast. first time I seen a woman hide a coke bottle u kno whar. hehehe.

we went to run the super gas class. and Ronnie Davis had some strippers from ga. show up. shoooooo good times.


----------



## william williamson

I'm 25 minutes from moroso. I've had some nice cars. Small block panel Vega. 2 70sSS Chevelles, 31 coupe with A small block, 69 road runner and A bunch more. 
One day I bought A GS 750. I blew the motor and went looking for A replacement motor. That changed my life forever. 
I ended up raking the neck 8° put 8 inches out back and the first big block motor in A Street bike in Miami in 1978.
I built A bike for about 1/2 of what my 11 second Chevelle cost. And it was A beast.
The bike was A continuous shot of adrenaline. When I got on it I didn't know if I would live die or go to hell. 
Cars are cool. I like them. 
Today an 8 second Street bike, with the technology can be done without cracking the lower cases.


----------



## welder

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^. not enuf roll cage for me.lol


----------



## william williamson

welder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^. not enuf roll cage for me.lol


I've heard that often. 
It was like pouring ice water through my veins when I threw away the clutch lever. 
Everything else dissipates. Like becoming A vapor.


----------



## welder

shoot no! in 78 I would work with Frankie Perry of perry Harley Davidson in fayettnam part time. me and him built a redlite to redlite 74 sportster. I loved that thing. but it scared the hell outta me. best thing ever happened was somebody stole it! lol butnit would fly. we stretched and raked it a bit also.

rode it to the barracks once and the 1st sargent told me to get rid of it before the capt seen me on it. we was hi commodities I reckon and he figged I'd kill myself on it!lol


----------



## DickyT

Clearwater is about 3 hours away, that's over on the gulfcoast, I live in scumrise which is the Ft. liquordale area. Moroso is now known as palm beach international raceway since they opened up the road course and kart track too, but will always be just Moroso to me.


----------



## william williamson

welder said:


> shoot no! in 78 I would work with Frankie Perry of perry Harley Davidson in fayettnam part time. me and him built a redlite to redlite 74 sportster. I loved that thing. but it scared the hell outta me. best thing ever happened was somebody stole it! lol butnit would fly. we stretched and raked it a bit also.
> 
> rode it to the barracks once and the 1st sargent told me to get rid of it before the capt seen me on it. we was hi commodities I reckon and he figged I'd kill myself on it!lol


Ah, the Nam. I lived there in the not so good days. The dogs kept me alive at times. Pure wild town. 
I spent A bit of time around the Ray price shop. I worked right in front of them at Spa and pool world. Building cement ponds lol


----------



## welder

Yea you told me. It was ruff forshore. We was havin drive byes long before it was popular. Lol.. Seems like each saturday i had off we'd be diving under cars at the dunkin donuts.

There was a place on bragg blvd. The pad? Is zat rite. Alotta the ricans liked it. And up the road back towards bragg uhhh the flaming mug??? I think. Shoooot fire them was ruff places. Hahaha btu fun tho.

You remember satin's avengers out of wilson,nc?


----------



## william williamson

welder said:


> Yea you told me. It was ruff forshore. We was havin drive byes long before it was popular. Lol.. Seems like each saturday i had off we'd be diving under cars at the dunkin donuts.
> 
> There was a place on bragg blvd. The pad? Is zat rite. Alotta the ricans liked it. And up the road back towards bragg uhhh the flaming mug??? I think. Shoooot fire them was ruff places. Hahaha btu fun tho.
> 
> You remember satin's avengers out of wilson,nc?


 Yep the flaming mug. Across from the Lamplight lounge. 
I was slinging dope with the Indians in Eastover and on the Murch with the home boys. I lived in Brookwood. I can't say it was all bad. 
I liked the ville most of the time.


----------



## welder

Yea it was ok for me. I just wernt no big city kid. So i reckon you remember the prince charles hotel to lol... First time i paid for it hahahaha


----------



## william williamson

welder said:


> Yea it was ok for me. I just wernt no big city kid. So i reckon you remember the prince charles hotel to lol... First time i paid for it hahahaha


Yep, you pick them up at Ricks lounge and go to the Charles.


----------



## welder

Ass rite! Later cuz,


----------



## John_B

Here's my car, it's actually the only picture on my phone. With the bumper off after installing the supercharger lol 2012 mustang gt.



Looks stock


----------



## ~StangChick~

hey nice! gotta love a sleeper. I bet you are loving that supercharger.


----------



## John_B

I love it! But it's really only a sleeper when on the highway or parked and not running lol. Once it's running, heads turn everywhere and people wonder "what's that noise!?" 

But 650hp to the wheels is a great daily driven street car lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh yes I know that sound well. its great how you can just add that one feature
and all that HP.


----------



## John_B

A little better picture, still not good but the bumper is at least on lol.

Stangchick? What do you drive?


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well my car is parked right now.. I don't drive it in the winter.
Its a 96 GT 5 speed I have the off road H pipe Flow Master exhaust.
I changed a few things under the hood but honestly I had better.
its a good daily driver though. Gets up and goes.


----------



## John_B

Nice. I feel like I've seen your username on forums? Silver car with pink letters in the signature seems to be sticking out lol. I could be completely wrong or have you confused with someone else tho?


----------



## ~StangChick~

No, not me. but I dug up some pics of my car.


----------



## DickyT

Love the green! Hate the tail lights... Sorry Stang, I just can't stand the euro look tails on US muscle or rice burners...


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha ty and yeah that's cool Dicky..I like em


----------



## DickyT

~StangChick~ said:


> haha ty and yeah that's cool Dicky..I like em


That's all that matters! Even those kids that put a fart can under the bumper and a park bench on the trunk... It's fugly, I hate it, but they like it and that's all that maters


----------



## Maddog

here are my two rides ( toyota land cruiser 90 and mercedes slk kompressor ) 
and my Bronx guarding 'em 


imgupload


how to screen capture


upload gambar


free photo hosting


image host


free photo hosting


----------



## Maddog

and thats how I enjoy a sunny day with my cars 


upload pic


how to screen capture


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg

My 09' CTS V (587WHP), went 11.1 with just a pulley, stock everything else. Good all around daily.



My 10' CTS V (700+whp), went 10.4 spinning with 20" wheels.



Cold Start Video





My 2 wheel love


----------

